# Problème Apple TV



## unacsed (27 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai appuyé un moment sur la touche menu et play de mon apple TV et maintenant, la télécommande est bloquée -_- ... Quelqu'un sait comment faire pour redetecter la télécommande ? 

Merci d'avance


----------



## pim (27 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,

Je n'ai jamais entendu parler de ce problème, mais sa solution devrait être tout à fait simple :

1/ Enlever la pile de la télécommande (appuyer avec un cure-dent sur le petit rond en plastique en bas de la télécommande), la remettre en place ;

2/ Redémarrer l'Apple TV (débrancher-rebrancher) ;

3/ Si cela ne marche toujours pas, tester la pile de la télécommande, la changer pour une neuve.

Vérifiez bien aussi si vous n'avez pas fait d'échange au cas où vous auriez plusieurs Apple Remote. Quand Apple TV est synchronisée avec une seule télécommande, elle reste muette aux stimulations d'une autre télécommande...


----------



## two (28 Janvier 2008)

ta télécommande est sensée etre jumelée...
Je suis dans le même cas que toi, quand ma télécommande est jumelée elle ne commande plus rien... Ne sais toujours pas pourquoi, mais c'est comme cela. 
Pour annuler le jumelage : appuie sur menu et - jusqu'a ce que le logo télécommande déjumelée s'affiche sur ton écran (tout cela se trouve dans ton manuel)


----------

